

GPL is being used as a vehicle for corruption in the Philippines. - joelbryan

The Philippines have taken the 7.2 Billion Pesos bid on Smartmatic voting machine that will be used in the 2010 synchronized presidential elections. http://pmana.multiply.com/journal/item/51<p>According the the specification, the machine is using uCLinux, which is a GPL-licensed application, which states that anything you linked against it, you'll have to release the code. But it seems that COMELEC doesn't want to release the source-code to the public for audit and review. http://www.cp-union.com/cpunion/blog/2009/07/14/it-doubtful-comelec-will-release-source-code-automated-election-system<p>Now we are on petition to prevent their interests of corruption. But it seems that the government doesn't listen.<p>http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20090713.025447.d298f560.en.html<p>http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20090713.031109.b9fbe3ab.en.html<p>God help the Philippines..
======
magice
I don't understand. Are you saying that Philippines is abusing GPL, or that
GPL is the cause of of corruption there?

I am willing to admit that GPL is not perfect (it is very US-oriented, to say
the least), but to throw out this kind of non-sense against GPL is just
unfair.

